# Zusätzliche Maustasten funktionieren nicht in Spielen!



## DaxTrose (7. Juni 2017)

*Zusätzliche Maustasten funktionieren nicht in Spielen!*

Hallo, ich habe seit kurzem das Problem, dass meine vierte und fünfte Maustasten unter Windows 10 in Spielen nicht funktionieren. Unter Windows (Seite zurück/vor) ist alles kein Problem, doch wenn ich ein Spiel starte, sind sie in der Tastaturkonfiguration des Spiels noch aktiviert, funktionieren aber nicht mehr. Wenn ich eine neue Funktion damit belegen will, wartet das Spiel auf eine Tasteneingabe, obwohl ich sie drücke, als ob die Tasten defekt sind. Unter Windows funktioniert aber alles einwandfrei. Das einzige Spiel, welches die vierte Maustaste noch annimmt, ist Tomb Raider (2013). Bei Doom und Witcher 3 zum Beispiel kann ich sie einfach nicht aktivieren. 
Hab auch schon den Treiber (Func MS-3) deinstalliert und neu installiert. Gleiches Fehlerbild auch mit einer anderen Maus (Logitech MX). Da ich bis vor kurzem noch diese Tasten benutzen konnte, habe ich auch schon Windows 10 in Verdacht, da es ja neulich ein Update gab. Nur leider weiß ich nicht, wo ich da ansetzen oder nachschauen könnte!

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee? Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende!


----------



## Jeretxxo (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Zusätzliche Maustasten funktionieren nicht in Spielen!*

Hat der Maustreiber bzw die Softwaresuite der entsprechenden Maus ausdrückliche Adminrechte, also wurden sie damit installiert?
Kenn sowas auch bei ein paar Spielen, wenn die Logitech Gaming Software nicht mit Adminrechten installiert wurde, werden Makros bspw nicht abgespielt oder überhaupt aufgenommen, allerdings unter Windows 7.


----------



## DaxTrose (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Zusätzliche Maustasten funktionieren nicht in Spielen!*

Hallo Jeretxxo, Danke für Deine Hilfe. Allerdings habe ich die Treiber mit Adminrechten installiert. Daran liegt es also nicht.


----------



## JackA (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Zusätzliche Maustasten funktionieren nicht in Spielen!*

Also wenn es 2 unterschiedliche Mäuse mit dem selbe Problem sind, dann gehe ich auch eher von nem Software/Treiber Problem am Rechner aus.
Ich kann das bei mir zu Hause bei Witcher 3 ja mal testen. Habe aktuelles Win10 installiert.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Zusätzliche Maustasten funktionieren nicht in Spielen!*

hatte ich auch mal das problem mit logitech g600s aber schon unter windows 7 ... problem ließ sich dadurch umgehen das z.b. maustatste x.... an eine normale tastaturtastezu binden, z.b. maustatste 5 entspricht dann pause, rollen oder anykey 
ließ sich im logitech fall mit der setpoint software einstellen.


----------

